# Klammern in einem String entfernen!



## eddi (12. Nov 2004)

Hallo
Habe eine Frage!
Ich habe einen String z.B.: 

String st = AND(BLAH,BLAH);

Wie bekomme ich hier die beiden KLammern ersetzt?
Ich habs erst mit 

st.replaceAll("("," "); 
st.replaceAll(")"," ");

probiert, klappte aber nicht.

Dann hab hab ich es mit 

st.replace("("," ");
st.replace(")","");

ausprobiert. Hiermit hat es dann auch geklappt nur hat der leider nur eine Klammer gelöscht.

Weiss jemand rat?
Ich bin für jegliche Hilfe Dankbar. ???:L


----------



## crazy_N (12. Nov 2004)

versuchs mal mit

```
st.replace('(',' ');
```


----------



## Roar (12. Nov 2004)

die klammern sind sonderzeichen, du musst sie maskieren: "\\("


----------



## bygones (12. Nov 2004)

und immer dran denken - strings sind final, also geben alle Methoden eine neue Instanz zurück

```
String s = "(edfjhdf)";
s.replaceAll("\\(","");
```
bringt nix.... sonder

```
String s = "(edfjhdf)";
s = s.replaceAll("\\(","");
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

warum nicht

```
s.replaceAll("\\(|\\)","");
```


----------

